# Palm Pilot Shortcuts



## cgm707 (Aug 5, 2000)

How do I use the two-letter shortcuts that I have created in my Palm Pilot IIIxe? Thanks for any [email protected]


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The same as for any other shortcut?

Use the shortcut symbol followed by the 2 letter shortcut.


----------

